# 5 Violin Soloists in CineSamples Soloists Violin1 and 2, Taylor David, and Berlin 1st Chairs Violin1 and 2



## Dave McD (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## hauspe (Aug 27, 2022)

Cinesolo sounds very impressive...to me this library comes very close to real players even there is no modulation of anything in the demo.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 27, 2022)

hauspe said:


> Cinesolo sounds very impressive...to me this library comes very close to real players even there is no modulation of anything in the demo.


I like the tone as well


----------



## Lord Daknight (Aug 28, 2022)

Just wait for Infinite strings... It should be able to handle those trills perfectly


----------



## Martin S (Aug 28, 2022)

Lord Daknight said:


> Just wait for Infinite strings... It should be able to handle those trills perfectly


Not in StaffPad…


----------

